# Sub Ohm Tanks Out and About?



## Rob Fisher (9/4/16)

Having played with a few Sub Ohm tanks of late I have gotten to like a few of them but they really drink juice and nail batteries so I'm wondering what you guys do?


----------



## shaunnadan (9/4/16)

Always have 2 or more mods with me and at least a bottle of juice arms length away


----------



## Christos (9/4/16)

Reo is always near. I find it painful to carry extra batteries and extra juice. 
A full day consists of 3 mods with 15ml of juice ready to be vaped. 
Worst case scenario the reo will last the whole day on its own.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (9/4/16)

If I am going out for a whole day I do try take at least 3 or 4 devices - filled and charged
Thats more than enough 
I also dont like taking batteries and juice and i like the variety of different flavours

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/4/16)

Also carries 12 batteries, 3 atties, 2 mods, some wire, pliers, cotton, spare stock coils, a coil jig and contact details for at least 5 loose women. OK the last part was a joke. I dont know any loose women. They would just be after my juice anyhow. Loool...

It is a UD vape bag. I cannot live without it. It goes with me wherever I go. Literally doesnt leave my shoulder once I am out the house. Chicks have hand bags, I have this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA (9/4/16)

Is that a Strat in the background? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (10/4/16)

I usually take just one Reo with me when going on site, easily lasts me throughout the day. Fits into my front jeans pocket, never leaks, always works as expected. And, on the odd occasion I'll take my other Reo for a change of flavour. 

Pretty boring I guess, but it works for me. I like to keep things simple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (10/4/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Is that a Strat in the background?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A humble Highway One strat... modded to the teeth. Love her to bits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (10/4/16)

@Lord Vetinari I recently aquired a UD bag that I'm building out of. 
Got all my tools in there and adding things that I need a I discover I need them. 
When I'm forced to leave the house in a hurry e.g wife in hospital etc that will be my grab and go bag.


----------



## Christos (10/4/16)

Christos said:


> @Lord Vetinari I recently aquired a UD bag that I'm building out of.
> Got all my tools in there and adding things that I need a I discover I need them.
> When I'm forced to leave the house in a hurry e.g wife in hospital etc that will be my grab and go bag.


I'm even thinking of getting one of those AIO mods to live in the bag. 
In the process of putting 2 juices in the bag to live there permanently until needed.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (10/4/16)

Christos said:


> I'm even thinking of getting one of those AIO mods to live in the bag.
> In the process of putting 2 juices in the bag to live there permanently until needed.


Man... took me days of repacking that bag to get it tweaked right! But it was great being able to build right in the shop after getting the Gemini, done in 5 minutes and left the place neat and tidy. Very cool having some building gear around at all times. 

I just keep forgetting to add scissors. How I can keep forgetting scissors IDK.


----------



## Christos (10/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Man... took me days of repacking that bag to get it tweaked right! But it was great being able to build right in the shop after getting the Gemini, done in 5 minutes and left the place neat and tidy. Very cool having some building gear around at all times.
> 
> I just keep forgetting to add scissors. How I can keep forgetting scissors IDK.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (10/4/16)

Hence me building out the bag I.e when I rebuild I use the bag only. Anything that's missing gets packed in the bag.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (10/4/16)

Christos said:


> Hence me building out the bag I.e when I rebuild I use the bag only. Anything that's missing gets packed in the bag.


Yeah I dont need as much juice as I am packing can use the room lol... got my tools in the pouches behind the mesh baggie thing, juices where your tools are, coils and cotton in the mesh baggie, back section has batteries in the small slots, atties in the larger, spare mod in the open roon with no pockets...


----------

